# Taking Better Pics Of Your Vape Gear - Part 1



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Alex this is a winner winner chicken dinner of note! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner #2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And finally Chicken Dinner #3. I can't wait to try this with natural light tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Rob if I had to guess I would say that pic was taken using your iphone, which would mean that the iphone camera selected a higher ISO rating to compensate for the lack of light, which has given a touch of graininess to your image. There is no way to easily force the iPhone camera to stick to a specific ISO.

I would recommend getting your hands on an app from the itunes store called Snapseed. It is free. It lets you do basic adjustments to an image. The one above would benefit from a boost of the brightness and some additional contrast. Maybe the brightness will wash the colours out a little, so I would then nudge the saturation up a little.

Finally if you want to make the wood grain really pop, I would go to the detail/sharpening section and pump up the 'structure' slider. Snapseed is on Android as well and was originally made by Nik Software, who make some of the leading photoshop plugins. Google landed up taking the Company over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev

Also Rob, try getting the camera angle lower, with the lens almost at table height. That will give a much more imposing angle of the reo, and will also get rid of the distortion:



See how the top blue arrow is wider than the bottom one? That is caused by a higher camera angle. If you want to make your Reo look big and imposing, shoot from a low angle, if you want to minimise the converging verticals (i.e keep the edges parrallel) then shoot from same height as Reo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@devdev 
We need to arrange a vape meet at your place, followed by a photo tutorial and photo shoot
I will bring the models

Grin

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Great tips @devdev

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Goose! I'm all over it like a rash! You and Alex are the men! 

Stand by for version 2 of Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Roger that skipper @Rob Fisher 
We are standing by
Dont let the chicken dinners get cold

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I need to actually work on the spot I take the pics so I can get my iPhone lower down but here is a quick start...

I actually had Snapseed on my phone but have never tried it... I will play some more but here is one with improved brightness and then the next one is increased contrast as well...





Then this is just one at a better angle but I haven't put it through snapseed yet...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nic pics but what's with the O-Ring @Alex? Was that taken with a real camera or one of the new fancy high def phones?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Nic pics but what's with the O-Ring @Alex? Was that taken with a real camera or one of the new fancy high def phones?


 
I was experimenting with the o-ring. It's my adjustable air control system  As for the fancy camera- nah, that's just my old iphone5 with ios7. No touchups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I was experimenting with the o-ring. It's my adjustable air control system  As for the fancy camera- nah, that's just my old iphone5 with ios7. No touchups.



Is your airhole drilled bigger than standard @Alex?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Is your airhole drilled bigger than standard @Alex?


 
Yes, I drilled it to 1.5mm awhile ago. I couldn't handle the default size for some of my juices. But others work slightly better with a smaller hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I was experimenting with the o-ring. It's my adjustable air control system


 
Bwhahaha! Adjustable airflow for the RM2! I just love it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Bwhahaha! Adjustable airflow for the RM2! I just love it!


 
I had a few spare o-rings that came with the russian, that are a perfect fit on the rm2 it seems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Yes, I drilled it to 1.5mm awhile ago. I couldn't handle the default size for some of my juices. But others work slightly better with a smaller hole.



Lol, when i read the way you wrote that I just laughed

Lets hope @devdev doesnt see that. 

Back to the topic, i love the way you have a DIY AFC for the RM2. Great

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike

Good work boys! Thanks for the Snapseed recommendation @devdev, I use their plugins in PS, would be cool to have something similar on my phone!


----------



## Riaz

thanks for that post @Alex


----------

